
Ding.ga,a minimalist, open source chat with chatrooms , no registration required - miki123211
https://ding.ga/hn
======
miki123211
I've made a special room for hn users. You will be automatically redirected to
it after you click the link. To use a different chatroom, just change what's
after the slash

